# Big Fat "THANK YOU"!



## knyfeknerd (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm sorry that I'll have to be a little vague here, but I want to thank everyone so much for being so generous.
:thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thankyou333::thanx::thanx::thanx::thanx::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou::thankyou:
So many people gave, some gave way too much!
Everyone that worked so hard, and gave things up(like spots in line.........) and those that bent the rules:spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse::spankarse:
Here's a quick list of all those I'd like to thank, I hope I guessed right on these, and sorry if I missed anyone!
Pete Kim
Dusty
Anonymous
Stereo Pete
Mark Farley
Rick Theory
Mano
David Williard
TKern
Bahamaroot
Nasr
Anonymous
Pensacola Tiger
Clayton Scott
AR11
Ramen Legend
Swarth
Wellminded1
Anonymous
Chuckles
Anonymous
AJ Huff
Michael Rader
Greased Bullet
NoChop
Lucretia
Glen Carino
DeepC Sweede
Sambal
Vangelis
Dardeau
77kath
chefcomesback
toddnmd
icanhaschzburgr
mametaro
pleue
jimbob
Canadianman
Johnny B. Good
Erilyn75
gic
WildBoar
VonBlewitt
Adam Bryant
Mike Immerman
HHH Knives
TK-
Charles Harlan
Norman Quesnel
Sachem Allison
Corrinne Currie
Anonymous
Stefan K(apicus9)

Any and all of you guys shoot me a PM and I'll put you on my XMas card list this year! If you're ever in town, I demand that you let me buy you a drink, or cook dinner for you, or come eat at the restaurant or something!!!
Does anybody have AJ Huff's email so I can send him a thank you?

Look for photos of the finished product either here or (probably multiple) other places on the forum.
This means a lot to me, not just the "you know what", but to be recognized by everyone here. 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
I guess all of you are officially my soulmates(in reference to the original thread in BST)
THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## mano (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah, whatever, you're welcome.

Really, enjoy it.


----------



## ramenlegend (Nov 8, 2013)

must post photos when you receive it!


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 8, 2013)

I think I just OD'd on smiley faces.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 8, 2013)

Anonymous is a good guy. He donated multiple times. Haha


----------



## jayhay (Nov 8, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 8, 2013)

Couldn't be more well-deserved...enjoy it as art, tool, and expression of gratitude from a community of friends!


----------



## 77kath (Nov 8, 2013)

Will there be a little brother, too?


----------



## Sambal (Nov 8, 2013)

Enjoy the knife Chris! It feels great for me to be part of this. 

When you can please post some pics and do a review?


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 8, 2013)

We want a video too!


----------



## pleue (Nov 8, 2013)

Can you please use the extra on a custom marko saya? Glad I could contribute my friend


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 8, 2013)

Chris, if anyone deserves this it's you! You have gave so much to so many now it's your turn! Enjoy!arty2::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance4::dance4::dance4::dance4::dance4::dance4::moonwalk::moonwalk::moonwalk::moonwalk::moonwalk:arty2::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking::viking: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry:


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 8, 2013)

Welcome, glad a little bit could help. Maybe someone should fire one of these up to get Son the hell out of NY. Cue "Big Mouth Blues"


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 8, 2013)

What goes around, comes around (at least in this case). 

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## cookinstuff (Nov 8, 2013)

Glad we could help, really looking forward to some pics of that big sexy knife in your kitchen. I guess if your gonna get a knife, that is the one to get, what a stunner, a perfect example of Michael's work.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't feel as though I helped enough really. I heard about it kind of late but I'm glad to contribute in any case. 

Also, you do realize the list above is also the pass around list right?


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 9, 2013)

And you do realize that you need to wear the lobster suit in any and all pics...


----------



## clayton (Nov 9, 2013)

Glad this ended up happening and happy to be a part of it. Truly awsome amd amazing!


----------



## jimbob (Nov 9, 2013)

Warm fuzzies all round! More proof kff rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 9, 2013)

Son/Todd, Got on late but payment sent. Enjoy Chris


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 9, 2013)

What does your lady think of all of this Chris? 

She must think we are insane.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 15, 2013)

Enjoy! :wink:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 24, 2013)

The Eagle has landed folks!
I got the package just as I was headed into work this afternoon. 
Unbelievable. 
The knives, and all of you. I can't believe this really happened.
Here's a couple of quick crappy cell phone pics. I'm going to bust out the Nikon tomorrow and have a fashion shoot.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

I used them sparingly this evening, but I've got a lot planned. 
Thanks everyone,
Miso Happy!


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 24, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> The Eagle has landed folks!
> I got the package just as I was headed into work this afternoon.
> Unbelievable.
> The knives, and all of you. I can't believe this really happened.
> ...


They look great , enjoy them Chris


----------



## Anton (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful.. And fast!


----------



## chinacats (Nov 24, 2013)

Holy crap, it multiplied. Freaking beautiful, congrats!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 24, 2013)

damn!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Dusty (Nov 24, 2013)

Enjoy them mate. Good work kkf!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 24, 2013)

Now that is a proper set! Bad to the bone!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful stuff going on here. Very classy and I really dig it. And these 2 knives are stunning!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow Michael made those quick. Beautify little family, Good for you chris


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 24, 2013)

May they serve you well.

Congrats!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 24, 2013)

Use them well, Chris.


----------



## ramenlegend (Nov 24, 2013)

those handles are unreal, enjoy


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 24, 2013)

Enjoy, especially for all you have done!


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 24, 2013)

Chris, it appears a lot of us believe guys like you represent the best of what this forum is about. We all want to say thanks to you.


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 24, 2013)

Man o MAN I love the look of Raiders knives These couldn't of gone to a more deserving and amazing guy! 

God Bless YA! 
Randy


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 24, 2013)

Man those are gorgeous. You deserve em.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome! Now turn those blades blue!!!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh hell yeah! Amazing!!!! I just got dizzy...ok. I'm back.


----------



## pete84 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Enjoy them, you are very deserving of them!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 24, 2013)

Beautiful! And very well deserved.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 25, 2013)

Those handles almost make me want western... Almost. Congrats!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 25, 2013)

The WIP on Rader's site is awesome.


----------



## panda (Nov 25, 2013)

here's chris cutting up some thanksgiving turkey










got a chance to check it out, my favorite part of it was the profile. i know, such a beautiful knife and all i think about is its function! well it's a remarkably nice shape, its action is sweet on the board.

best part was having a meal with him and his family. happy thanksgiving(early)!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2013)

holy crap


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 26, 2013)

Now you can give away all your other knives, looks like with those two you are all set  Really a nice pair, have fun with them!

Stefan


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome from start to end. 
Great place, great guy, great knives, great story.

Here the WIP:

http://www.raderblade.com/shop-tour/knife-set-for-chris-l-knyfeknerd/


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 26, 2013)

Congrats Chris, wonderful story thanks Michael


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 26, 2013)

That's an awesome WIP! Love seeing shop pics; especially the pros!


----------



## cookinstuff (Nov 26, 2013)

This might win best thread ever on KKF.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 29, 2013)

First time you cut yourself, remember who's fault it is. Blame everyone on KKF.!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 1, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Really loving the knives. Just blown away. They mean the world to me and I think about how awesome all you KKF peeps are every single time I use them!!!!!
I'll keep this thing going with more food and patina pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, that's not me. It's my bud Mike Bobb.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 1, 2013)

We want pictures of the blood when the final consummation takes place and you truly become one with the knives!


----------



## tkern (Dec 1, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Really a nice pair, have fun with them!
> 
> Stefan



I have to agree. You have a very nice pair, Chris. You should have fun with them.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 1, 2013)

Chris, how nice of a cutter is that Rader gyuto of yours? I know mine seriously feels as if it just falls though product, absolutely love it and everyone needs to at least test drive a Rader gyuto.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 2, 2013)

This thread makes me feel like I ate the wrong kind of mushrooms. Wow....


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 2, 2013)

The "wrong" kind?


----------

